# Faun Mask Pan's Labyrinth



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I was commissioned to build a Faun costume for a local dance company's main theatrical dance Production this year. Here it is about 95% complete, I will add more hair and moss just before competition season starts. 










I have a breast plate and hoof boot covers nearly complete as well. I will post when done!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the horns. How?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks UnOrthodOx!! Here is a pic, the wrap is Active Wire Mesh.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Time for a tutorial on those horns.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of more pics, the breast plate is done, I added more hair and braid to Faun mask. Last step are the hoof boot covers...almost done!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Quite impressive! Nice!
The local Summer-Stock Theater here got the scripts for "Little Shop of Horrors" but someone forgot to send them the Plant-monster costume so they asked me to make them one "Right Now!"
It ended up being a smooth round top of the head with a Gob of black wig hair along the back edges, kind of an obscured face that had one big horn curving upward from it's face, all Green of course, all looking very odd to say the least!
I still have it somewhere around here?
"FUN" is where you happen to find it!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

They are lucky to have such a talented artiste~great work!!!

Side note: you & Hugh, super fun on Haunter's Hangout  He is pretty dang funny...heh, baby seals! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cPKXGe4f9c


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

I really like this. Very theatrical.. Like an excellent Impressionist painting. I'm sure they are/will be pleased. Cool idea using the bump cap as a basis.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

punkineater said:


> They are lucky to have such a talented artiste~great work!!!
> 
> Side note: you & Hugh, super fun on Haunter's Hangout  He is pretty dang funny...heh, baby seals! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cPKXGe4f9c


Thanks punkineater, we had so much fun! Yeah dat boy is pretty funny!! Cracks me up often!!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are a couple of shots from a recent competition!!


----------

